# Incubators :) Lets see yours.



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Basically what we have is a glass fronted fridge hooked up to heat mats and a thermostat. We have also got a fan to circulate the air within the incubator its self. Maintains a excellent temperature. Currently used for just leopard gecko eggs incubating 38 at the moment could fit an awful lot more in.

Front View









Top shelf









Inside View









We used those tubs for hatchlings which have holes already in but dont add any additional holes.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Mine is similar to yours but it has stella artois on the front and i used heatwire instead of matts, will take some pics when i have time :no1:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh STELLA


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

cool ours is pretty much the same as that, but unfortunately we had mixed results this year from ours


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I used a polybox with simple set up (heatmat, mesh floor and thermostat, bowl for water, plastic tubs with vercumilite for eggs). All eggs incubated this year hatched (33), so 100% success.:smile: 

Will use same method next year.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Its a good method mate I do still prefer the good ole polly box incubators lol ( Thats why ive got 5 poly boxes already ) the OH doesnt know it yet lol. But should be looking at an awful lot of eggs next year


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Snake_charmer said:


> Its a good method mate I do still prefer the good ole polly box incubators lol ( Thats why ive got 5 poly boxes already ) the OH doesnt know it yet lol. But should be looking at an awful lot of eggs next year


Thats always good news mate, I might have some Royal eggs soon but will wait and see.

I wouldn't mind an incubator with digital readings for temp and humidity but need to spend a bit of cash on something that does same job as what I use.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

thats the thing mate you can spend hundereds on a posh incubator when a bog standard poly box does the same job if you want digital readings get a digital thermo lol


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

erm the OH has seen it now  lots of eggs = lots of babies  i dont mind lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Faith said:


> erm the OH has seen it now  lots of eggs = lots of babies  i dont mind lol


== lots of pooy tubs for 4 weeks and loads of tiny crickets !!

lol, who would have it any other way??


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

erm i dont touch the crickets they scare me :S no seriously they do


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

LoL Dude hows you mate  You seen the latest hatchlings? Got a corker of a AJ


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

I use brinseas...they are THE best...


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

yep i use brinsea as well...i have the hatchmaker r...best purchase me thinks for incubators instead of chancing it with cheap materials thrown together


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Snake_charmer said:


> Its a good method mate I do still prefer the good ole polly box incubators lol ( Thats why ive got 5 poly boxes already ) the OH doesnt know it yet lol. But should be looking at an awful lot of eggs next year


How do you set up the poly box ones please?
Dawn


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

:google:

on another note...if you want the best sure thing...you are far better off with a brinsea


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

dawny36 said:


> How do you set up the poly box ones please?
> Dawn


Just sending you a pm now.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Cheers Fazer for that mate have been AFK lol. Azazel ive had no problems with my incubators do the same job as brinsea  lol


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

Snake_charmer said:


> Cheers Fazer for that mate have been AFK lol. Azazel ive had no problems with my incubators do the same job as brinsea  lol


they may do the same job but i feel safer knowing i have a warranty on my incubarot and that its well put together with a well researched layout...cant beat an incubator that was made to incubator rather than some polyboxes and other stuff knocked together to try to do the same.

would you make a car for yourself or birth your own baby without a hospital? i know i wouldnt take the risk...and its risks like overheating, etc that i tend to avoid by using a professionally made incubator


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

yeah i know what you mean about that fair enough with brinsea and other makes at least you know its been tried and tested so to speak and shouldnt have any problems and if you did warrenty covers it straight away. Ive used Brinsea and Poly box then converted a fridge lol. had the same hatch rate from all of them but if my fridge was to break down or something drastic then id have to start from scratch but with a Brinsea just a call to the manufactors and done lol.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, here's my 'skoda', gets me from A-B just the same as a 'ferrari'.....: victory::lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Lol mate  Decent always works thats what counts.


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

bribrian said:


> Well, here's my 'skoda', gets me from A-B just the same as a 'ferrari'.....: victory::lol2:


 
lol...touche.

your poly box looks a cut above most i have seen and as it seems to do the trick there is obviously no need for you to buy an incubator.

personally i am rubbish at putting anything together and the last time i let my husband near mdf he almost nailed his thumbs together....frankly i doubt i will ever have any eggs again and have since lent my brinsea to a friend expecting royals...however if i ever need more than a brinsea i will be round your promptly to nick yers:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

lol Azazel How on earth did he nearly nail hes thumbs together lol.


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

Snake_charmer said:


> lol Azazel How on earth did he nearly nail hes thumbs together lol.


i dont know really...he is talented? either way he isnt allowed near any diy materials nor is he allowed to try to build things...not that i am very good either but it is slowly being my forte


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Azazel777 said:


> the last time i let my husband near mdf he almost nailed his thumbs together....


Lol.... been there & got the t-shirt, i've hit my nose with a claw hammer (blood everywhere), broken my thumb, took a piece off my thumb with a circular saw & drilled a hole in my hand........ yeah & i'm supposed to be a skilled workshop joiner....lol...:lol2:


----------

